# M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas Website Guidelines



## Blake Bowden (Jun 26, 2012)

â€¢ All constituent Lodges with websites, must read, E-mail this form to the Web Administrator before adding any link to the official MWPHGLOTX website. 
â€¢ No vulgarity and/or profanity to be used (i.e. explicit photos or links to such). 
â€¢ No secret work (i.e. passwords, grips, or any ritualistic work). 
â€¢ No slander to any Officer of the MWPHGLOTX, District, or Local level. 
â€¢ No slander to any entity of the MWPHGLOTX or its affiliate organizations. 
â€¢ No slander to any regular and/or recognized Masonic bodies or its affiliated organizations. 
â€¢ Must have the following disclaimer prominently displayed:

â€œThe opinions and pages of this site do not necessarily reflect the opinions, views, or policies of the The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge, Free and Accepted Masons, Prince Hall Affiliated, Texas and its jurisdictions, its Officers, Constituent Lodges, and Members.â€


â€¢ No links to any clandestine and/or irregular bodies.
â€¢ No links to blogs 
â€¢ No raffle ticket or gambling promotions. 
â€¢ No selling or promotion of alcoholic beverages. 
â€¢ No disrespect to any Mason. 
â€¢ All official MWPHGLOTX information (i.e. Grand Masterâ€™s proclamation) must only be represented by a link to the Official MWPHGLOTX Website. 



I understand the rules and standards listed above and I am found in violation, I will correct the actions and or cause by website to be removed from the MWPHGLOTX website. If transfer ownership of administering this website is given to another individual, I will provide this information to the MWPHGLOTX webmaster or cause my information to be removed from the MWPHGLOTX website.


Website name:
website URL:
Name:
Address:
24 hour contact Telephone Number:


----------

